

Pirate Bay Ready For Perpetual IP-Address Whac-A-Mole - vibrunazo
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-ready-for-perpetual-ip-address-whac-a-mole-120528/

======
dbohdan
At this point it might be a good idea for TPB to think about offering their
website as a Tor hidden service. Because of the way hidden services work there
would then be no better way to ban it than through banning Tor, which is
neither easy nor a publicly defensible thing to do.

